# Shrimp with Corys?



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

I have RCS with cories. They do not harm full grown shrimp, but do not expect babies to survive.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Maybe make sure you have elevated areas for the shrimp that the cories can't get to? My girlfriend has cories and they never bother going on ledges, but that might just be her tank.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

I would recommend smaller corys if u must have them together pygmy, dwarf etc. larger ones could eat smaller adults for breakfast, lunch and supper lol.


----------



## 187329 (Jul 8, 2014)

I will also be setting up another tank for Rabbit snails I can try the shrimp in with them.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have panda cories in my RCS shrimp tank and they still reproduce like crazy. I don't have any in my CRS tank since they breed much slower.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

My bronze and peppered corys would have to sneak up on my shrimp to have any chance of catching even the small ones. My shrimps teleportation is still faster then a cory in full on panic mode.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

But wont larger corys stress shrimps/ and attack weaker ones?


----------



## cjipping (Jan 17, 2014)

I've kept Orange Lasers, Sterbai, and Pandas with Cherries without much problem. It was groups of 6-10 corys in 20 or 40 gallon tanks with significant plantings and moss. There may have been a reduced amount of shrimps making it to full grown, but if there was, it wasn't significant. You could see babies around in the tank all the time. 


I wouldn't be too concerned about it with cherries, though I would definitely be more cautious with the more expensive and slower breeding shrimp varieties


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*I agree*



cjipping said:


> I've kept Orange Lasers, Sterbai, and Pandas with Cherries without much problem. It was groups of 6-10 corys in 20 or 40 gallon tanks with significant plantings and moss. There may have been a reduced amount of shrimps making it to full grown, but if there was, it wasn't significant. You could see babies around in the tank all the time.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned about it with cherries, though I would definitely be more cautious with the more expensive and slower breeding shrimp varieties


My experience has been the same, with various corydoras, including the above, Green Lasers and sp. C123. I really don't think the corydoras eat many shrimplets and certainly don't eat adults. I've never seen a corydoras eating a shrimp.


----------

